# Trolling/Tracking Issues With my Lund



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Last year I bought a new Lund Rebel 1600 which came with a 40 HP Mercury 4 stroke. I am very happy with the boat and motor, but find that the V-Hull design makes it difficult to keep the boat on course when using the bow mounted trolling motor (Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 70hp). I'm thinking about getting the Minn Kota I- Pilot System, but I'm concerned that it may not work very well with a V-Hull boat like mine. Would appreciate any input others may have regarding how I Pilot performs on a V-Hull boat. (Maybe I'm just lousy at using the Powerdrive V2 foot control).


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Put a I pilot on don't look back , you will love it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Directional control should be better with the deep V Lund. The Terrova on my Starcraft 186 had no trouble staying on course. Are you using both the outboard and bow mount at the same time? If so, you may be pushing too hard with the outboard as it is best to make the bow mount pull a little. You may be a little late in directional correction also.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Shortdrift, I don't use both motors at the same time. The foot controls for the MinnKota seem to be too sensitive for my lead foot - I just touch it left or right and I'm all over the place, even at slow speeds. Makes it difficult to believe that an I Pilot GPS System could maintain a smooth track, or "anchor" the boat in a stationary position over fish.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I-pilot is the best investment you will ever make for steering an aluminum v-hull while trolling.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Is the 40hp Merc pointed straight when using the TM?
If not, your back end will try and turn in the directions your rear mtr is turned towards.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like your used to a cable drive foot pedal system for a front trolling motor..I find I don't like the electronic control foot pedal system as it isn't as fine and smooth as the cable controls on a foot pedal. That being said..the terrova ipilot is the better option.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I have the identical boat and motor but.. I have a cable controlled Motorguide 55 lb. With the motor in the water it tends to get finicky so I pull my big motor up every time now and end of problem.
BTW.. waiting for my new one "18" 1750 to be delivered..soon I hope. I'm putting the X15 on that one. How did you rig 24 volts on that boat,? where are you stowing the other battery? in the front storage area?


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Lots of good suggestions from others as usual. I'll try pulling up the motor and see how that effects my "club foot" on the control. I added a battery up front, so I've got plenty of power for a long time on the water. Do any of you use the "unlinked" I Pilot? I've got the Garmin Echomap and would have to switch to Humminbird to use the linked feature.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Lots of good suggestions from others as usual. I'll try pulling up the motor and see how that effects my "club foot" on the control. I added a battery up front, so I've got plenty of power for a long time on the water. Do any of you use the "unlinked" I Pilot? I've got the Garmin Echomap and would have to switch to Humminbird to use the linked feature.


I have a Crestliner Fish Hawk 1650 with a 60 hp. Boat came with a terrova with auto pilot. It worked great. This year I upgraded the head to ipilot for 400.00. It works even better! Didn't want to dump 800.00 for the Ipilot link upgrade.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

I have a crestliner Nordic 165 with a 5 hp kicker on the back and it tracks all over , like a beer can . so I put out a trolling bucket on one side or the other. besides if the kicker is moving ya along faster then the trolling motor in front it seems it would be difficult to steer and the extra drag on the front prop would run your batts down quicker??? just wondering


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

My I-pilot is unlinked as I have Lowrance electronics.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You will be fine all around with an unlinked Terrova and I Pilot. I have been out with individuals that spend more time fooling with their electronics than fishing. "KISS" and have a good time fishing.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks to all for your advice and info. I think I agree with Shortdrift - KISS and fish


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

From what I've read on all reviews (went thru lots) The remote motors with foot controls, especially the remote foot control (no wire) are very touchy and are (NOT) as smooth as were used to with a cable type control. It seems by reading the successful ones are tapping the controls instead of keeping their foot in contact with the buttons. My experience waits to be seen as well. Just look for the black Lund going in jerky fast tight circles and that will surely be me.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

As long as you aren't pushing faster than the trolling motor can steer, the ipilot will steer you fine. They aren't as effective as a dedicated auto pilot but for walleye speeds Ipilot will do fine. I have both a Raymarine autopilot and the ipilot on a 20 ft. Lund Tyee. Do the ipilot upgrade and if it still doesnt work there are a few people who made "rudders" for the MinnKotas. It adds enough surface area to keep the boat straight. The electric steering is a big challenge with the foot pedal compared to a cable steered motor.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Last year I bought a new Lund Rebel 1600 which came with a 40 HP Mercury 4 stroke. I am very happy with the boat and motor, but find that the V-Hull design makes it difficult to keep the boat on course when using the bow mounted trolling motor (Minn Kota Powerdrive V2 70hp). I'm thinking about getting the Minn Kota I- Pilot System, but I'm concerned that it may not work very well with a V-Hull boat like mine. Would appreciate any input others may have regarding how I Pilot performs on a V-Hull boat. (Maybe I'm just lousy at using the Powerdrive V2 foot control).


Why use the outboard if you got a 80HP trolling motor? Just kidding...


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Why use the outboard if you got a 80HP trolling motor? Just kidding...


Lol, I know yur just funnin me, but there is some truth to what you say. The 70HP Minn Kota trolling motor is more motor than I need to pull my little boat, but I always think more is better The thing I like about it is I can adjust my trolling speed way down and those batteries will last for 3-4 days without re-charge (helpful on camping trips where I don't have power). My 40HP Merc won't back off to allow me to troll at anything less than 2.25mph (into a stiff wind) and it usually runs at @ 2.5mph.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> Just look for the black Lund going in jerky fast tight circles and that will surely be me.


Look behind you and you will see me trailing in my Red Lund, but my circles are tighter


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

steelneyes2 said:


> As long as you aren't pushing faster than the trolling motor can steer, the ipilot will steer you fine.


I have enough trouble keeping it on track just using the trolling motor, can't imagine trying to use both motors at the same time


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Speaking of trolling, has anyone tried trolling with their primary motor in reverse? Saw a thread where someone said they have better control and can track at slower speeds that way. I may give that a try.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Lol, I know yur just funnin me, but there is some truth to what you say. The 70HP Minn Kota trolling motor is more motor than I need to pull my little boat, but I always think more is better The thing I like about it is I can adjust my trolling speed way down and those batteries will last for 3-4 days without re-charge (helpful on camping trips where I don't have power). My 40HP Merc won't back off to allow me to troll at anything less than 2.25mph (into a stiff wind) and it usually runs at @ 2.5mph.


I think its a 70# not HP....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Speaking of trolling, has anyone tried trolling with their primary motor in reverse? Saw a thread where someone said they have better control and can track at slower speeds that way. I may give that a try.


 Back trolling is/was very popular in Minn. One thing they do is have splashguards to keep the water out when trolling in reverse.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think its a 70# not HP.


I think yur right


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Back trolling is/was very popular in Minn. One thing they do is have splashguards to keep the water out when trolling in reverse.


Thanks for letting me know about the splashguards. I guess it could get dicey if your not being careful Wet feet and more.....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Thanks for letting me know about the splashguards. I guess it could get dicey if your not being careful Wet feet and more.....


Works great on flat water, not so good in waves without the splash guards. Think they use it on smaller waters, ie Mosquito, West Branch type and not Lake Erie ....


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Blackwater,
I have 2 - 24" drift socks and I deploy them from the front cleats and they stop me in my tracks, At idol its .5...lol. The good news is when you throttle up just a bit to find your speed it's very easy to stay on coarse because of the forward push of the motor against the bags. The motor sips gas so running it all day costs very little.


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a terrova 101 on my 196 FM Starcraft love it. Steers the boat very good before I bought a kicker this year. But I was limited on trolling time when Erie wasn't that calm. So now I troll all day and have plenty of battery left. Plus it keeps me right on track and the 196 has a 19 degree dead rise . Oh and the spot lock is awesome haven't used a anchor in 7 yrs. also if you fish Erie make sure you get the right size shaft. I went with the 72 inch since my bow sits high in the water.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

This may be too basic to even ask but when your trolling motor is deployed, is it in deep enough so that the thrust doesn't push against the hull? Sounds silly but had a buddy who bought a little 36 lb motor a while back for his 14' v-hull and he told me the motor was almost useless as he could barely steer. I knew what the issue was when he said he hard a harder time going right. I looked at where the prop was in relation to the bottom of the boat and it was not even half way past the keel. The water the trolling motor was pushing was just pushing against the side of the boat. Like I said, silly but worth looking at. I had a 24v 70lb power drive on my 19' fiberglass center console and it tracked very well...


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

UFM82 said:


> This may be too basic to even ask but when your trolling motor is deployed, is it in deep enough


I have it pretty much fully extended, but I'll check the depth vs the keel depth tomorrow, - I can't recall the length of the shaft on my tm - but I did buy it after I got the boat, and maybe it is too short.


----------



## steelneyes2 (Jul 19, 2011)

FWIW the majority of the backtrollers run tiller motors and you have to be very careful with regards to your hull design before attempting it. One good powerboat wake can swamp a boat in a few seconds. The splash guards do help with spray and small amounts of water but a big wave while in reverse will still inundate the boat. 
For the price of the splash guards, IMO, you'd be way better off with trolling bags and much safer than backtrolling.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

steelneyes2 said:


> FWIW the majority of the backtrollers run tiller motors and you have to be very careful with regards to your hull design before attempting it. One good powerboat wake can swamp a boat in a few seconds.


Yeah, I agree, I never really considered trying it with my Lund (console steering). The stern of the Lund is fairly low profile, so it doesn't take the waves very well when in reverse


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

wow back trolling in my boat on erie, no way! my 165 crestliner has a 90 and a 5 hp back there along with a 15 gal gas tank , can you imagine ?lol


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Backwater said:


> Speaking of trolling, has anyone tried trolling with their primary motor in reverse? Saw a thread where someone said they have better control and can track at slower speeds that way. I may give that a try.


Best way to be swamped on Erie.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Shortdrift , you are right when you say KISS. A lot of these things aren't needed and just make fishing more complicated and costly .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone mentioned earlier about raising the rear mtr clear out of the water. That may work and be worth a try...but...
While I've never had anything but a cable/foot controlled TM, have always found it harder to control my boats with the rear mtr raised out of the water. Used to have to raise my big mtr at Hoover cause I was too lazy to pull the prop. 
Seems with no rudder in the rear, the rear of the boat has more of a tendency to wash to one side of the other. Especially when turning or on a windy day.
Have always had my best control with the rear mtr down and pointed straight.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

fastwater said:


> Someone mentioned earlier about raising the rear mtr clear out of the water. That may work and be worth a try...but...
> While I've never had anything but a cable/foot controlled TM, have always found it harder to control my boats with the rear mtr raised out of the water. Used to have to raise my big mtr at Hoover cause I was too lazy to pull the prop.
> Seems with no rudder in the rear, the rear of the boat has more of a tendency to wash to one side of the other. Especially when turning or on a windy day.
> Have always had my best control with the rear mtr down and pointed straight.


Agree with you, Fastwater, I find that leaving the main engine down and pointed straight improves tracking. Seems like it acts like a mini drift sock, by pulling against the bow mounted TM. I think some of my problems with tracking may relate to times when I've neglected to straighten up the rear motor.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have a 1875 pro v, I too keep the main engine down when trolling. It tracks just fine. It's a bit more sluggish than the bass boats I used to run but fine none the less.
Height of the motor head will impact the effectiveness of the motor as mentioned.

If your still having issues many on here have modified their keel for trolling on Erie. You can have a keel manufactured or make one yourself. I have not done it as of yet but may. From what I have read it really helps when using that motor to steer with.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I troll with my 9.9 johnson doing the pushing and my bow mount for steering. I only apply thrust to the bow motor when I need to make drastic and fast maneuvers. 

My foot controller is the type that looks more like a video game controller than a foot pedal. I know it sounds silly, but when trolling I simply sit back in my chair and hold the controller in my hands and steer it by pressing the buttons with my thumbs rather than with my feet
It gives me finer control and I am much more comfortable in my chair.



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots of great comments but I truly believe the captain is just familiar with a cable foot pedal and the response on a wired pedal is totally different. Minn Kota has the absolute worst foot peddle configuration that could be designed. Get The I-Pilot and use the hand control and your problems will be solved. I reconfigured my Powerdrive foot pedai which made it more friendly but still required quick "tap control" which is darn tough.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Shortdrift said:


> Lots of great comments but I truly believe the captain is just familiar with a cable foot pedal and the response on a wired pedal is totally different. Minn Kota has the absolute worst foot peddle configuration that could be designed. Get The I-Pilot and use the hand control and your problems will be solved. I reconfigured my Powerdrive foot pedai which made it more friendly but still required quick "tap control" which is darn tough.


Thanks to Shortdrift and every other contributor. I'm getting the I-Pilot (as soon as I can find a good sale). My last trolling motor was a stern mounted tiller controlled unit that I had on another small boat, so I'm sure part of my problem is getting used to the sensitivity of the MinKota wired pedal control.


----------

